# phpmyadmin und mysql problem



## seelenflug (27. April 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein mehr oder weniger großes Problem.
Seit einer Woche oder so kommt es regelmäßig vor, dass wenn ich phpmyadmin starte und dort meine Datenbanken verwalten will, ständig javascript-fehler auftreten, interne phpmyadminfehler ebenso
diese äußern sich dadurch, dass will ich zb eine Datenbank auswählen, kann er die Seite nicht anzeigen (typische internetexplorer meldung)
erst nach mehrmaligem klicken bringe ich es durch zufall zusammen, eine datenbank oder einen table auszuwählen
habe ich das geschafft und ich möchte ein feld einer tabelle zufügen, passiert genau das selbe oder es kommt eine fehlermeldung: die seite kann nicht angezeigt werden oder ein fehler bei der tableerstellung
das komische ist aber, die tables werden trotzdem angelegt, bzw felder oder dergleichen
aber es ist halt mühsam, weil ich jedesmal ne halbe stunde brauch bis ich ein feld dazugefügt habe
manchmal sucht er auch eine minute nach einer seite und findet sie dann erst nicht oder es kommt ein javascript fehler
mein javascript und meine cookies sind aber aktiviert

ich verwende mysql 4.0.18 und phpmyadmin habe ich schon jede version ausprobiert, immer das selbe
am anfang war es ganz normal, ist alles gegangen, doch seit ein oder zwei wochen geht das so, ohne dass ich aber grundlegene änderungen gemacht habe
apache hab ich auch schon neu installiert

kann das an den cookies liegen? ich habe nämlich temporäre internetdateien gelöscht, die aber 100 pro nichts mit phpmyadmin zu tun haben

mysql wollte ich auch nocheinmal installieren, doch da meldet er mir bei der installation:
An error occured during the move data process: -132
Component:
File Group:
File:

Ich bin gerade im Begriff, mysql nochmal runterzuladen (23 mb) aber bevor ich es neu installiere wollte ich fragen ob jemand schon dieselben probleme hatte

Bitte um Hilfe!
Lg, fly-y


----------



## mcewan (28. April 2004)

Hi,

also ich hatte ehrlich gesagt schonmal genau das gleiche Problem wie du. Immer wieder kam im phpmyadmin die INET Explorer Fehlermeldung "Seite kann nicht angezeigt" usw. Eben alles wie bei dir!

Ich benutze XAMPP http://www.apachefriends.org und da musste ich einmal die Install Datei wieder aufrufen, wurde alles automatisch repariert und dann funzte alles wieder.

Ich denke, du musst einfach SQL neu installieren. Vorher aber unbedingt den Service (falls du MySQL als Service laufen läßt) deaktivieren. PC neustarten und dann SQL neu installieren.

Hoffe das hilft dir weiter. Ansonsten probier einfach mal XAMPP aus. Das ist ein wirklich cooles Paket.

msg mcewan


----------



## seelenflug (28. April 2004)

hey

Vielen dank du hast mir sehr geholfen! Ich werd das dann mal ausprobieren!

Eine Frage noch, ist das XAMPP ein ersatz für das phpmyadmin?

Lg, seelenflug


----------



## mcewan (28. April 2004)

XAMPP ist ein komplettes Apache Server Paket mit MySQL usw. und sofort. Ist wirklich alles dabei (auch phpmyadmin  ) und es ist sehr easy  zu installieren.

Wie gesagt, ich kann es nur empfehlen. Hier bei mir in der Agentur nutzen wir das XAMPP Paket immer für lokale Test's und sind sehr zufrieden damit


msg mcewan


----------



## seelenflug (28. April 2004)

aha also das werd ich mal probieren, sollte das mysql neuinstallieren nicht funktionieren

ich melde mich wieder  vielen dank

lg, seelenflug


----------



## seelenflug (12. Mai 2004)

Hallo! 

Lange Zeit ists her und inzwischen hab xampp runtergeladen und die readme gelesen, wollte alles starten so wies drinsteht und nichts ging 

Folgedessen quäle ich mich immernoch mit PHPmyadmin herum, habe nun schon jede version durchgecheckt auch mysql versionen hab ich alle schon durch

ÜBERALL der selbe fehler
jetzt hab ich immerhin schon herausgefunden WAS es für ein Fehler ist
(abgesehen von den Javascript fehlern aber die nehme ich garnicht mehr so ernst)

Der Fehler lautet:
Fehler
Die zusätzlichen Funktionen für verknüpfte Tabellen wurden automatisch deaktiviert.
PMA Database ... fehlerhaft
Allgemeine Verknüpfungsfunktionen Deaktiviert 

Weiß irgendjemand wie ich das beheben kann? Bitte um Hilfe

Vielen Dank, Lg


----------



## mcewan (12. Mai 2004)

der fehler ist nicht relevant, den habe ich bei einem pc hier in der agentur auch


----------



## seelenflug (12. Mai 2004)

ja was ist es dann bloß


----------



## mcewan (12. Mai 2004)

kp, ich verstehe auch nicht wieso xampp nicht bei dir läuft!

ich hatte bisher noch nie probs damit


----------



## seelenflug (12. Mai 2004)

ah ich weiss auch nicht
wahrscheinlich weil ich phpmyadmin und apache und etc. noch alles installiert habe?


----------



## mcewan (12. Mai 2004)

zum beispiel, das würde ich vorher alles deinstallieren


----------

